# Atenuador para microfonos



## anukdia (Sep 1, 2009)

Hola, buenas tardes, hace tiempo que estoy dandole vueltas como montar un atenuador para microfonos. Os pongo dos figuras a ver si esto puede ser. La figura 2 es lo que tengo actualmente, o sea una entrada múltiple de micrófonos en paralelo, funciona pero con pocas prestaciones y el problema fuerte es que cuando cierras un micrófono se cierran todos. Yo quiero montar la figura 1 y no pretendo tener mas ganancia, si no poder bajar la señal independiente de cada micrófono, es para una obra musical. ¿funcionará la figura 1? ¿Los valores de los componentes son correctos? Gracias anticipadas.


----------



## anukdia (Sep 28, 2009)

Hola, alguien me podia comentar algo???


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 28, 2009)

bueno, bueno, bueno,

las figuras que posteaste no son atenuadores de nada, simplemente agregan o quitan impedancia a las fuentes de audio ingresantes para estabilizarlas y que la resultante sea igual a 1 sola.

de esa manera el mixer o preamplificador operacional que preamplifica, veria 1 sola señal entrante. que es la mezcla de todas las demas.

un atenuador de microfono debes hacerlo con elementos pasivos y activos y se llama compresor dinamico de audio.

pero, no veo para que quieres un atenuador, ya que lo que se busca con los micros es aumentar su señal, no disminuirla.

saludos.


----------



## AMiranda (Sep 28, 2009)

atenuadores o pad se encuentran incluso en los propios micros. Es una resistencia que se coloca entre la cápsula y el preamplificador interno del micrófono, en los micrófonos de condensador los tienes. 
No es nada raro, también tenemos atenuadores en los propios previos de micrófono.

simplemente para que no sature en la entrada si tenemos una señal muy alta, por ejemplo en el propio micrófono si vamos a grabar una CAJA de batería y tenemos el micro muy cerca podemos colocar un atenuador si la señal nos llega rota desde el propio previo del micrófono:

http://www.thomann.de/es/neumann_u87_ai.htm

como podeis comprobar ese micrófono que es un standard tiene un atenuador de 10 db.

o en cualquier previo:

http://www.thomann.de/es/spl_goldmike_9844.htm

el switch pad es el atenuador.

otra cosa es que quieras montar un atenuador por separado para la entrada a un opamp y eso lo consigues simplemente con un potenciómetro en cada uno.

no sé exáctamente lo que quieres conseguir.

un saludo!


----------

